

Ask HN: Do you think QA engineer should know how to code and why? - youngdev

Friend of mine is a QA engineer. I been asking him to learn to code to personal and professional benefits.<p>Just curious do you think a QA engineer needs to know how to code? If yes, then why and which language he should learn?<p>As a QA they get to work on applications devloped on different tech stacks. So which language would a benefit the most for a QA engineer.
======
mixmastamyk
Yes, definitely the engineer should code and write tests. (That's why they're
called engineers.) The analyst is the one who doesn't need to, but of course
it couldn't hurt either.

I recommend python for simplicity and power. But perl or ruby would be fine
too if they are a core tech at your company.

~~~
Toph
Agree they should learn. Disagree that's why they're called "engineers".
Plenty of engineers in various fields don't code.

~~~
mixmastamyk
Engineers build things. In the software field if you're unable to build things
(code) you're not an engineer.

